# First Hollow Form



## holmqer (Mar 29, 2012)

First Hollow Form made with the home made articulated arm hollowing system that I posted a photo of a week or two ago. Made a laser system for it using the Digi-key components. Made from a scrap from a pallet that I think is Mahogany. Around 5" (12 cm) tall. Still struggling to get a decent finish on it, using EM6000 waterborne lacquer over Shellac.

Piercing is with my experiment in cheap piercing rig ($35 set up new from eBay 300,000RPM air tool). Still like my NSK Presto better, but this might be a decent option for folks who want to give piercing a try without spending a lot of money


----------



## reiddog1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow!!!!!  No really, that's all I can say.

Dave


----------



## bluwolf (Mar 30, 2012)

Very nice. I like it.

Mike


----------



## johncrane (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome Eric! :biggrin:


----------



## Turned Around (Mar 30, 2012)

THAT'S your first?!
Now i feel bad. Looks good


----------



## Gregf (Mar 30, 2012)

Curious about the $35 piercing rig.
Details ?
I assume it's a dental handpiece. 
How do you connect those to a compressor ?


----------



## holmqer (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

I've made attempts at HFs in the past using hand held hollowing tools that were mostly a disapointment. I finally decided that I would focus some energy on hollow forms in 2012, and to that end designed / built my own articulated arm hollowing system with a laser guide. Got the laser system built last weekend and finally tried out the whole system for the first time, with this as a result. 

Using one of these hollowing systems makes the process much easier. Now that I have a good result, I am inspired to expand my boring bar capability. I made a simple boring bar with in-line tool bit. I will now make an adapter that lets me mount 3/16" cutters at an angle and will make a 3/16" tool holder that will allow me to use a Hunter micro-grain carbide cutter. Buying the swivel assembly and Hunter holder is $125, it's more fun to try and make my own.


----------



## Haynie (Mar 30, 2012)

psssst.... I won't tell anyone but I think you went through the wall on a few places.  :biggrin:

That's sweet.


----------



## holmqer (Mar 30, 2012)

Gregf said:


> Curious about the $35 piercing rig.
> Details ?
> I assume it's a dental handpiece.
> How do you connect those to a compressor ?



My experiment involves a $20 handpiece with a $15 hose assembly.

Cheap Piercing Tool Experiment

The base of the handpiece I got is a 4 hole style (Y1CBA4). The handpiece to hose fittings are an ISO standard. I got the hose assembly from the same seller. The drive air hose is 4mm. I got a 4mm hose to 1/8" BSPP adapter (from McMaster Carr for ~$3), then added a 1/8" quick disconnect fitting that are common fittings for airbrushing (from TCP Global fpr ~$5).

Unlike the NSK Presto, these tools require periodic lubrication, so I picked up some turbine oil (from Treeline USA for ~$9) and a needle oiler (from McMaster Carr for ~$4). I put a few drops of oil in the drive air port of the handpiece before use. Any exhaust oil comes out of one of the ports on the handpiece which has a hose on it.

I already had a regulator / filter that had a 1/4" male quick disconnect on the input and a 1/8" female on the output. I keep it set for between 30 and 35 PSI and use it for all my piercing and airbrushing.


----------



## danrs (Mar 30, 2012)

Lordy! Lordy!


----------



## Gregf (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info.

Reminds me of the time I tried to buy dental picks. My dentist loaned me his catalog. I went to their website, placed the order. A few hours later, got a phone call from a woman, read me the riot act for trying to order from them. They only sell to licensed dentists. BUT! It was ok if I paid for them and had them sent to my dentist ???
Easier to by an uzi than dental tools?


----------



## holmqer (Mar 30, 2012)

Fortunatly the Chinese view on the subject is that the ability to pay is the only authorization needed to acquire their product. The stuff was shipped from China with no shipping charge, showed up after maybe 8 business days. 

I have maybe a dozen hours of use on the tool with no noticable degradation in performance.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 30, 2012)

OH! Very nice!!!


----------



## joefrog (Mar 30, 2012)

Gorgeous!  I can't even come close!


----------



## holmqer (Apr 8, 2012)

Finally posted a picture of the hollowing system I built to make this piece.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/diy-hollowing-system-96134/


----------

